# Is minecraft comeing out on PS3?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As title, my boy loves this on his PC and was wondering if it's going to be out before Christmas. 
Gonz.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

There is no release date confirmed yet but Rumours are it could be out anytime between now and Christmas.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't believe how big it is with the kids! 
There's loads of merchandise now too.
Gonz.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah it's gone massive my cousins wee boy loves it.


----------

